
Technology didn't have to glow (2018) - ivanech
https://macwright.org/2018/08/28/glow.html
======
mrguyorama
I don't understand this. The iPod shuffle was a subset of the iPod, which did
glow, specifically meant to be cheap enough to buy for the few situations in
which you'd listen to music without using the screen. Meanwhile iPods _are_
the expensive option when it comes to mp3 players, with the shuffle being more
expensive than even more feature rich systems. It's not hard to find a $30-40
mp3 player if you want it.

You can currently purchase fitbits with very limited screens, and modern
smartwatches have an arguably larger feature set for exercising than older
ones.

The Amazon Kindle (one of the e-readers he is pointing out) was still so set
on advertising that you could get a discount if you promised to see ads on it
whenever you used it, and indeed some versions included Mobile data
connections so you can update those ads and buy new books wherever you are.

I'm confused at the examples the author has chosen

